# Looking for authentic Asian cooking sites.



## Vinylhanger (Aug 22, 2020)

Not sure how to say it.  I am starting to do a lot of Asian style cooking.  I would like to see how actual folks from the different countries do it.

I get tired of the same old sites that say the same exact things and pretty much just parrot what the other "cooking" blogs say.  The "Cooking Mom Who Eats Clean, or Vegan, or Paleo, or Only Food My Kids Like, or...  Well, you get the idea.

Not to say that some aren't great, but I am looking for a bit more authenticity.

Any ideas or personal favorite sites.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 22, 2020)

I have been a fan of Nami Chen for a very long time.

https://www.justonecookbook.com/

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2020)

This YouTube channel is by an American guy married to a Chinese woman, and they live in China. Very authentic. 

https://www.youtube.com/c/ChineseCookingDemystified


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 22, 2020)

Some that I like are 

https://thewoksoflife.com/

https://redhousespice.com/

https://soyricefire.com/

https://scruffandsteph.com/

https://omnivorescookbook.com/

But one thing that I have found useful is to find how something is written in the native language. The google / youtube search that.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Aug 22, 2020)

Sweet.  Lots of suggestions.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 22, 2020)

Mykoreankitchen.com


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 23, 2020)

A few of my favorite Chinese links were already posted, and here's another:
https://www.chinasichuanfood.com/blog/

For the Thai cuisine, a few have changed, and I wouldn't recommend them anymore.  Here's one that is still good, and another, where the lady has retired, but it still has a lot of recipes and information, all of it authentic - a problem I've seen frequently with SE Asian foods, where substitutes are often suggested for foods that used to be not very available.  
https://hot-thai-kitchen.com/
Thai Recipe Index – Kasma Loha-unchit

And here are a couple of places that are actually online stores, but also have many authentic recipes.  
https://importfood.com/recipes/popular-favoriteshttps://importfood.com/recipes/popular-favorites
https://www.templeofthai.com/recipes/

I'm not a vegetarian, but this site has a lot of really good recipes, if you are interested in Indian foods - a lot of breads, chutneys,  and spice mixes, along with the vegetable dishes:
https://www.vegrecipesofindia.com/recipes/ 

And you may have seen these already, but here are some really good Asian cooking shows, hosted by a Canadian fellow, Thomas Robson, all available on youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/user/EntreeToAsia/videos?view=0


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 23, 2020)

This one is great for Korean recipes but has not had a new post in a long time. bburi kitchen · seasonal korean cooking


----------

